
EU will force electric cars to emit a noise below 20 km/h on July 1 - ecares
https://thenextweb.com/cars/2019/06/06/eu-will-force-electric-cars-to-emit-a-noise-below-20-km-h-on-july-1/
======
dmitrygr
Great, just when we have a once-in-a-generation chance to combat noise
pollution (one of the major things making cities unlivable), we go ahead and
NOT do that.

------
Doxin
Can we please not? ICE cars already make basically no sound at low speed aside
from tire noise.

And in case that this is really deemed necessary can we at least have a
conversation about phasing it out as people get used to quieter cars?

